# THE Naming thread for your NEW KINDLE



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . .Paperwhite Kindle coming my way. . . .what to name it? "Ann's 6th Kindle" won't cut it.  I'm sure many of you face a similar dilemma:

My K1 was Magic Book
Keyboard is The Tardis
Kindle is Hedwig
DX is Hogwarts (First DX was The Bodleian)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As I said in another thread, all of my eInk Kindles have been named after women, real or fictional, that impressed me.  Riight now I'm playing with Jo from Little Women or Killashandra from Anne McCaffery's Crystal Singer series.  (Tho Killashandra is in the running for my new Fire, too.)

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My current Kindles' names have no particular meaning for me.  I could rename them.  

Name I'd like to use now is Roia.  Past BF ("the one") was Roy.  Recently saw documentary filmed in England.  Female interviewed was Roya.  Like my spelling "Roia" better.  Good chance that will be PW's name.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> AAs I said in another thread, all of my eInk Kindles have been named after women, real or fictional, that impressed me. Riight now I'm playing with Jo from Little Women or Killashandra from Anne McCaffery's Crystal Singer series. (Tho Killashandra is in the running for my new Fire, too.)
> 
> Betsy


I like Killashandra for the Fire -- crystal clear screen and dual stereo speakers that should just sing!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The names I have picked have all come from where I am in my mind at the moment. Some examples:

Sir Sterndale Bennett
Hugh
Gabriel
A Pixie
Aviator
Suzi Love Kindles 

for the current one on order I have as options:

Narcissus (the flower)
Crocking
Acme

I am also thinking I might just name them after the dogs: Dempsey for the Kindle and Monday for the Fire. Or maybe I should choose KitchenAid and Rice Cooker! LOL


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

I named my new KK White 3G (N/O) "Lucie Catherine" for two favorite cousins.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

My previous Kindles were:

K2: Kindra
K3: Olivia
K4: Minnie
Fire: Hot Tamale

My current Touch is named Rosi.
I'm not sure of my PW's name yet, but for some reason I'm leaning towards Petra.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I like Killashandra for the Fire -- crystal clear screen and dual stereo speakers that should just sing!


Yes! I think I'm leaning that way. And it keeps the sci-fi vibe I've been using for tablets. And the Crystal Singer books were among the first I bought for my Kindle--bought them November 6, 2008. So I like that, too. And she's a great character.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

By name I can't remember which name is what device.  So I've added to names . . .

Roia - PW
Retreat - KT
Ruby In Paradise - K3
Sundog too - DX
Byrne - F


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I just ordered a Paperwhite Kindle. I'm think a good name for it would be "Narcissa" - but that's my own personal in-joke.

Thursday I was searching Amazon.com desperately, trying to _find _the Paperwhite Kindle that they'd just announced in Santa Monica. But there was no listing for it at all on Amazon, and the only thing I could find on Amazon with the word paperwhite in its title was flower bulbs for growing a "paperwhite Narcissus." So now that I've finally got my new Kindle on the way, I think I'll call it Narcissa!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me and My Kindle said:


> I just ordered a Paperwhite Kindle. I'm think a good name for it would be "Narcissa" - but that's my own personal in-joke.
> 
> Thursday I was searching Amazon.com desperately, trying to _find _the Paperwhite Kindle that they'd just announced in Santa Monica. But there was no listing for it at all on Amazon, and the only thing I could find on Amazon with the word paperwhite in its title was flower bulbs for growing a "paperwhite Narcissus." So now that I've finally got my new Kindle on the way, I think I'll call it Narcissa!


Congratulations!

Amazon did take a bit after the announcement to have the links up. But you should have searched here, we had links pretty quickly!

Which did you get? 3G or WiFi? SO or not?

Betsy


----------



## Miss Moneypenny (Aug 7, 2010)

K2 is Val
iPad is Patsy
Paperwhite will be Lily


----------



## JackRabt (Sep 6, 2012)

Im thinking of naming mine "Kindred Spirit"


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

So far all of my Kindles have been named after a character in Wagner's Ring Cycle.  (Loge, Siegfried, Wotan.)  This new one, I think, shall be Fafner.


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay, I have made my decision
Paperwhite = Narcissus = Echo
Result ECHO!
Daffadown Dilly was a close second but too long


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

My KK wifi is Legolas

My KK3G is Aragorn

My Fire is Dragos Fire (after the dragon in Thea Harrison's book)

My PW is Galadriel the Paperwaite


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My kindles have no rhyme or reason to their names. Some have even had their names changed over time. I have no idea where to start for my new Paperwhite that will be here in a little over 3 weeks. Guess that will be my project while I'm impatiently waiting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm leaning toward Gandalf (the White) . . . but that could change. . . . .I'm just trying it on for now. . . . . .


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've never named mine, just label them Josh's Kindle 3, Dad's Kindle 2 etc. for all of them on my account.  Guess this one will be Josh's Paperwhite.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm trying to come up with a name that will put Kindle #5 at the top of the default list.  It should be too difficult because it only needs to be alphabetically before "N" which is DIL's Kindle.

Don't groan too loudly, but as soon as I figure out if it's a boy Kindle or a girl Kindle I think I'm going with either "Barry" paperWhite or "Betty" paperWhite...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> I'm trying to come up with a name that will put Kindle #5 at the top of the default list. It should be too difficult because it only needs to be alphabetically before "N" which is DIL's Kindle.
> 
> Don't groan too loudly, but as soon as I figure out if it's a boy Kindle or a girl Kindle I think I'm going with either "Barry" paperWhite or "Betty" paperWhite...


GROAN!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Don't groan too loudly, but as soon as I figure out if it's a boy Kindle or a girl Kindle I think I'm going with either "Barry" paperWhite or "Betty" paperWhite...


Love 'em both. . . no groaning!


----------



## Starearedkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Mine is Hermione Granger, same as my touch


----------



## JackRabt (Sep 6, 2012)

crebel said:


> I'm trying to come up with a name that will put Kindle #5 at the top of the default list. It should be too difficult because it only needs to be alphabetically before "N" which is DIL's Kindle.
> 
> Don't groan too loudly, but as soon as I figure out if it's a boy Kindle or a girl Kindle I think I'm going with either "Barry" paperWhite or "Betty" paperWhite...


This is awesome.... I love it!!!!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

crebel said:


> I'm trying to come up with a name that will put Kindle #5 at the top of the default list. It should be too difficult because it only needs to be alphabetically before "N" which is DIL's Kindle.


If you put a * in front of the name, it will be first on the list no matter what letter it starts with. This has worked for me in the past.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine is going to be Cerridwen, she's known as the White Goddess.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> If you put a * in front of the name, it will be first on the list no matter what letter it starts with. This has worked for me in the past.


I did know you could put an * in front of any name to move it to the top, but thanks for the reminder! I misspoke in my original post and meant to say it should NOT be too difficult to come up with a name alphabetically before an "N" name which is top of the list now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> I did know you could put an * in front of any name to move it to the top, but thanks for the reminder! I misspoke in my original post and meant to say it should NOT be too difficult to come up with a name alphabetically before an "N" name which is top of the list now.


This is a good tip!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is a good tip!
> 
> Betsy


Surely, you already knew this?  

When my K3/kbd was my main reader -- TheTardis -- it was officially "*TheTardis*" just for this reason.

I have my PW currently called "Gandalf the White" so new purchases are going there automatically. . .which is fine. . . .I know I can use the drop down to change it and I may if I want the book elsewhere. . . .I can also, of course, get it on a current kindle through MYK. I'm not in love with that name for the thing, though. . . . . .I may yet change it. . . . .I'd love something from Doctor Who but the things I've thought of haven't resonated quite right.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Surely, you already knew this?
> 
> When my K3/kbd was my main reader -- TheTardis -- it was officially "*TheTardis*" just for this reason.
> 
> I have my PW currently called "Gandalf the White" so new purchases are going there automatically. . .which is fine. . . .I know I can use the drop down to change it and I may if I want the book elsewhere. . . .I can also, of course, get it on a current kindle through MYK. I'm not in love with that name for the thing, though. . . . . .I may yet change it. . . . .I'd love something from Doctor Who but the things I've thought of haven't resonated quite right.


Well, yes, but we have a lot of new members.... I don't much care which of mine is first. I change it to whichever one I think I'll want to read the book on. Too bad "leave in archive" isn't one of the options. Maybe I'll suggest that to Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, yes, but we have a lot of new members.... I don't much care which of mine is first. I change it to whichever one I think I'll want to read the book on. Too bad "leave in archive" isn't one of the options. Maybe I'll suggest that to Amazon.
> 
> Betsy


That would be good! It could be the default _last_ option so people don't accidentally use it and then wonder where their book went.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I always name my eInk Ks after a woman, real or fictional, I admire. I was thinking of Killashandra, but I decided to use that for my Fire 4G (from Anne McCaffery's _Crystal Singer_ series).

My K4 is named "Scout" after the character in _To Kill A Mockingbird_. I'm pretty sure now I'm going to name the PW "Harper" after Harper Lee.... TKAM is my favorite book, and I think "Harper" has nice connotations aside from being HL's name. (Although with no audio, it's a little misleading, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm leaning towards Jadis (the *white* witch from the Narnia series) for my new Paper_white_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MsScarlett said:


> I'm leaning towards Jadis (the *white* witch from the Narnia series) for my new Paper_white_.


Very nice! I like that!

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Very nice! I like that!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks! This made me lean towards Aslan for the new KFire for balance, but then I thought maybe the Fire should just be "Narnia" since it is like a whole world in your hands. Lol, I can be so corny sometimes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MsScarlett said:


> Thanks! This made me lean towards Aslan for the new KFire for balance, but then I thought maybe the Fire should just be "Narnia" since it is like a whole world in your hands. Lol, I can be so corny sometimes.


LOL! Nothing wrong with corny. It could be "The Wardrobe" because a whole new world is there when you enter it. 

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! Nothing wrong with corny. It could be "The Wardrobe" because a whole new world is there when you enter it.
> 
> Betsy


OMG, I actually thought the same thing!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Too bad "leave in archive" isn't one of the options. Maybe I'll suggest that to Amazon.
> Betsy


I'd like this too. I requested it as well.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I named mine Patricia's Papier Blanc (Paper White in French).  I seriously considered naming it Shebody or Lieutenant Sugar......any In-Death fans will understand 

Oh, and my Touch is called Patricia's Book Garden.


----------



## minniemouse00 (Jul 3, 2010)

My kindle keyboard's name is nice and practical. Since the name is on the top of the screen I figured if I lost it I may as well have my contact info easily visible. 

Kindle Keyboard:  "If lost please call xxx-xxx-xxxx" (my phone number)

I went with Spanish names for my kindle fire and now my kindle paperwhite

Kindle Fire: Fuego   (Spanish for fire)
Kindle PW: Papelito  (Spanish for slip of paper )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I named mine Patricia's Papier Blanc (Paper White in French). I seriously considered naming it Shebody or Lieutenant Sugar......any In-Death fans will understand


I thought of "Dallas" or "Eve" but "Paperwhite" reads delicate and pristine to me, and I always think of Eve as having blood splattered on her, LOL! Didn't quite seem to fit. 

Now, if the two other Kindles (one PW, one 7" Fire HD) that I ordered and cancelled would just get the heck out of "Manage Your Devices..."

Betsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

How cute!  I really like Papelito.  I might use that too


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

So that I can remember which is which, I always just name them for what they are:

Kindle Paperwhite
Kindle Touch
iPad 3
iPod touch
Motorola Atrix

Really bland, but otherwise I would get confused!


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay, reading all your names for Kindles has inspired me to give mine some meaningful names.

*Kindle Paperwhite: **Shadowlands* (In honor of CS Lewis. Okay I guess I can remember one name that goes with one device without literary help!)

*Kindle Touch: **Touchstone* (Because Kindle Touch was a touchstone for Kindles with touch screens to come.)

*iPad 3: **Taffy Pad III* (In honor of the last of the TinCan Sailors, the brave men who stood against a powerful Japanese armada in old, small, underarmed rust-buckets and probably saved the lives of tens of thousands by sacrificing their own.)

*iPod touch: **Todd Pod II* (Because it rhymed. It is a Generation 2 iPod touch.)

*Motorola Atrix: **Mr. Moto* (In honor of the John Phillips Marquand novels and Peter Lorre movies I enjoyed so much back in the 1960s during my youth.)


----------



## tomato88 (Sep 10, 2012)

I might name it River Tam, as it beats every Kindle ever released.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I named mine Patricia's Papier Blanc (Paper White in French). I seriously considered naming it Shebody or Lieutenant Sugar......any In-Death fans will understand


Too funny!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought of "Dallas" or "Eve" but "Paperwhite" reads delicate and pristine to me, and I always think of Eve as having blood splattered on her, LOL! Didn't quite seem to fit.
> 
> Now, if the two other Kindles (one PW, one 7" Fire HD) that I ordered and cancelled would just get the heck out of "Manage Your Devices..."
> 
> Betsy


well, now you've got me thinking... blood splatter makes me think of Carrie, so Carrie White...


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I usually just scoff up one of your names off of these threads! LOL!  But no one has inspired me yet.  My Kindle Fire is Firefly - who'd I steal that from?  My Kindle touch is Squiggy - I think that might have been a brainstorm of my own.  Hmm... what to name my PW.  PW - sort of sounds like GW - like the president.  Oh boy... I'm off on a tangent!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I _think_ I've seetled on "Allons-y". . . . a phrase popular with the Tenth Doctor (my favorite) meaning "Let's Go". Seems appropriate!

Bonus feature. . . .it keeps that kindle at the top alphabetically!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought of "Dallas" or "Eve" but "Paperwhite" reads delicate and pristine to me, and I always think of Eve as having blood splattered on her, LOL! Didn't quite seem to fit.
> 
> Now, if the two other Kindles (one PW, one 7" Fire HD) that I ordered and cancelled would just get the heck out of "Manage Your Devices..."
> 
> Betsy


My gadgets are all named after characters from the In Death series. I have Eve, Peabody, Delia, Mavis and Mira. I think my PW might be Summerset.. He might not be delicate, but he sure is pristine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> My gadgets are all named after characters from the In Death series. I have Eve, Peabody, Delia, Mavis and Mira. I think my PW might be Summerset.. He might not be delicate, but he sure is pristine.


 

Too bad you already used Mira. I think that would be perfect. But I like Summerset.

Betsy


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

There are still a few females left:  Bella Eve, Nadine, Louise...


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

OOohhhh, new J. D. Robb Book TODAY!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw that...but, as always (I did this in paper, too), I'll wait for the lower price.  Just picked up the prior one at $7.99....

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> My gadgets are all named after characters from the In Death series. I have Eve, Peabody, Delia, Mavis and Mira. I think my PW might be Summerset.. He might not be delicate, but he sure is pristine.


No Roarke yet??


----------



## Nobylspoon (Sep 11, 2012)

Thoth: Lord of Divine Words (Egyptian god of knowledge and inventor of the written language)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> My gadgets are all named after characters from the In Death series. I have Eve, Peabody, Delia, Mavis and Mira. I think my PW might be Summerset.. He might not be delicate, but he sure is pristine.


You mean you didn't consider Shebody or Lieutenant Sugar??


----------



## gstvsn (Mar 7, 2010)

My PW is named "Lumiere". Just came to me and seemed appropriate


----------



## Iron Fist (Jan 21, 2012)

Here are some name suggestions from mythology and history. I'll try to avoid famous figures that everybody knows about.

Female:
Aella (whirlwind in greek) - Amazon warrior from Greek mythology 
Thea (Goddess in greek) - Titan from GM 
Athena - Olympian goddess, daughter of Zeus 
Nyx - Goddess of the night, daughter of chaos, mother of death 
Nike - Goddess of victory (after whom the famous shoe company was named)

Male:
Hannibal - Carthaginian general, considered one of the greatest commanders in history
Conquistador - Spanish for conqueror
Hengist - Saxon commander who commanded the first group of 600 Saxons arrived at the British islands (5th century AD). Established the first Saxon kingdom in what is today England, the Kingdom of Kent. His arrival marked the beginning of Anglo Saxon era in England.
Atahualpa - the last king of Incas 
Montezuma - the last king of Aztecs 

I can post more. Maybe you'd like some futuristic names...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My current two kindles are Oncle Julien and Sister Mary Loquacious ....  My short list for my new fire right now consists of three names:

Taleswapper
Auntie Nitta
Father Ignatius

But I'm not sure if those are right.  Luckily(?)  I still have 2 months to sort it out.


----------



## 93terp (Sep 22, 2010)

I love the idea of naming my Kindle something more unique/original than "Lisa's Kindle" so after reading this board and much thought, I came up with the following names:

1. My Kindle Keyboard = Nancy Drew
The KK was the 1st Kindle I bought, and Nancy Drew ("Secret of the Old Clock") was the 1st book (novel) I ever read, which "kindled" my love for reading, ergo "Nancy Drew" as the name.

2. My pending Kindle PW = Alexandria & Bodleian
I loved the thought of naming my newest Kindle after 2 of the worlds most renowned libraries; after all, my Kindle is my library!

Probably dorky, but that's what worked for me!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I have been trying to think of a name for my new Paperwhite. My K1 is named Kindra (it took so much thought). Anyway, since my new toy will not be here until 10/19, I guess I have plenty of time to think. I love some of the ideas I have read here. I am thinking Patience or Fortitude - the lions at the NY Public Library.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

My KK's name is "my monkey's uncle". I get a kick out of sending books to my monkey's uncle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a whole thread from very early on where people came up with all sorts of things to call Kindles base don the "sending to" meme. . . . I'll see if I can find it -- bet someone whose much better at searching than I am will find it first, though. . . .


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Do I have to wait until I get my PW to rename it?


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

No. I have already changed the name of my PW through Manage Your Devices.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's a whole thread from very early on where people came up with all sorts of things to call Kindles base don the "sending to" meme. . . . I'll see if I can find it -- bet someone whose much better at searching than I am will find it first, though. . . .


Finish this sentence: Send Wirelessly To....
Page 7 (out of 10) is where I determined the name of my K2 a few weeks before it arrived. 
That post also contains the name of DH's second DX.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Some of my Kindles' names were somewhat astronomy/space based in the beginning, but not the last couple for whatever reason. I was going to go with Eve (mostly from the In Death series) for my Paperwhite, kind of a 'new beginning' thing, but just about the time I'd decided on it I changed again to Alden - Neil Armstrong's middle name. In his honor, and as another type of 'new beginning' throwback to his being the first man on the moon of course, and also back to my astronomy/space Kindle name beginnings. Plus I found out it means 'old friend' and what are my Kindles and the books I read on them but old friends?


----------



## Robbiegirl (Sep 21, 2012)

The day my paperwhite comes I shall pull a tarot card and the name of my kindle will come to me.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

It is Friday, she comes on Tuesday!  I need a name!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes the name comes to you when you have the Kindle in your hands.    Lots of good inspiration here, though!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am reading a book about highways (actually listening to it) and we had a discussion about highways on one of these threads, so I just renamed all my Kindles (those in my hands as well as those on order) after various roads, to whit:

Route 1 (my current Touch)
Lincoln Highway (my present Fire)
Route 66 (one of the paperwhite's on order)
Maine Turnpike (the other paperwhite)
I95 (the 8.9" Fire on order)

I also renamed Lance's Fire to be the Verrazano-Narrows Bridge, because I read a book about building the bridge earlier this year.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sometimes the name comes to you when you have the Kindle in your hands.  Lots of good inspiration here, though!
> 
> Betsy


I think I'll have to to give in to Katniss, or Everdeen, or Primrose. I just finished that series for pure entertainment and darn books won't leave me. Time to give in!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Another name for Route 66 is "The Mother Road."



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going all 'SciFi'.

The HD7 is currently _The Stargate_ -- but that could change again. . . .if I do dispose of my first Fire, called Fawkes, I may re purpose that name because I really do like it for a Fire. The HD was Fawkes Reborn, but something about that didn't work for me.

I've called the PW _River Song_. . . and the 8.9HD is _Gallifrey_


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I got confused with most names, trying to remember what was what. So we ended up with names like Mom'sK2, Dad'sK2, Diana'sLexy (it's a Galaxy Tab 2), Brian'sFire, etc. Some of us older folk have to simplify things a bit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I got confused with most names, trying to remember what was what. So we ended up with names like Mom'sK2, Dad'sK2, Diana'sLexy (it's a Galaxy Tab 2), Brian'sFire, etc. Some of us older folk have to simplify things a bit.


 

That's why I refer to my hubby as "Betsy's hubby."  Plus it works if I make a change. 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Another name for Route 66 is "The Mother Road."
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Oh, that's a good one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, that's a good one!


Even better, it comes from John Steinbeck calling it that in "The Grapes of Wrath."

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Even better, it comes from John Steinbeck calling it that in "The Grapes of Wrath."
> 
> Betsy


A book that I have read, but I sure didn't remember that little bit of trivia! Thanks, Betsy.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I knew it was called "The Mother Road" but didn't know or remember why, so I looked it up.    Great passage by Steinbeck...

Betsy


----------

